# Urology appointment for me what will happen?.



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all I'm due on the 29th of this month to see the urologist at GRI, my DH has already been seen and dealt with by Mr Underwood, now its my turn but i cant recall the doctors name I'm seeing!..

Can anyone tell me what happens when the female goes to see the urologist prior to icsi?.


Sam x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Sammilb, are yous going private? x


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Hunni. 

No we are NHS! at GRI ACS unit. 

ps We got the results of DH's MESA op!,we got a letter the otherday to say that they could only retrieve 3 straws, and that they may have to use the whole three on just one cycle!:/


sam x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

well done on getting 3 straws,stay positive, thats great yous got some. Now your journey can begin. Good luck. You'll probably have your blood test done nextxxx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Blood test? what will that be for?. I thought that they would ask about my period etc?. Will i need another internal scan?, i had one a few months back at the ACS dept back in may and the doctor that performed the scan said that all looked ok!.

Sam x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

has your bloods been test for hiv,hep b and c, germany measules etc, i mean that you dont have them? xxx i am a non responder to germany measules,so that held me back abit xxx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not too sure but i think i had bloods for them apart for HIV. On my previous visits i had bloods taken but canny remember what they were for!


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

i'm trying to think wot happened after our bloods, i think they took us in and ran over the protcol and a whole load of paper work to fill out, basically that was it. Good luck on your journey i know yous have had a difficult start. i am in for EC tomorrow, getting abit nervous even though i have been through this before xxx xxx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Good luck for the EC tomorrow, let us know how it goes!  

Just wondering?! (as I'm a complete coward when it comes to pain!) do they put you to sleep when they do EC?! above all thats whats worrying me tbh! lol

Sam x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Sam, how are you this evening? Got 9 eggs collected today 8 good for treatment, need to wait till the morning to see if any fertilised. Yip, they put you to sleep for EC, you dont feel anything at the time. Feeling abit sore tonite, but nothing a few paracetamol and a hot water bottle wont fix. xxx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Glad it went well, and hopefully you get good news!.

Lets us know what happens.

 Sam x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Sam, 6 eggs fertilised this morning,so well chuffed, 2 more than last time, when are you next in hosp? xxx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats great news!! am so pleased for yous both  me and Lee are back on the 29th for the Urology appointment, i don't know what happens after that appointment. So i don't know if the ACS dept will send me an appointment for treatment or i have to make one!?.

 Sam x

Ps If your on ******** your welcome to search me my e mail aim is [email protected]


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Sam, hope yous had a great weekend,least the sun was shining, to be honest i cant mind much of the initial appointment,as we have been in and out of the hosp since december last year. I will private message you my name for ******** and we can private chat on there,its good to put a face to the name    we got 2 8 cell embryos put back this morning grade A and A/B plus 4 frosties,so it was a great result. I got 2 top class embies last time, so staying positive and hoping for the best.xxx


----------

